# المنتدى منتدى الأقسام العامه الأقسام العامه القسم العام برنامج من افضل البرامج لتعليم اللغه الانجليزيه مع شرح باللغه العربيه.Voice of Ame

## mohamed73

* *  *من افضل البرامج لتعليم اللغه الانجليزيه مع شرح باللغه العربيه.Voice of Ame*     **   *اسم البرنامج: Voice of Ame* ** *  ترخيص البرنامج: مجانى* **  * اصدار البرنامج: 2.0.0* ** *برنامج نادر جدا ,يعتبر من افضل البرامج لتعليم اللغه الانجليزيه بكل سهوله  وبطريقه صحيحه ومبسطة.
 البرنامج يحتوى على حوالى 80 درس صوتى فى شتى المجالات من بينها 30 حلقه من حلقات البرنامج الشهير تعرف على امريكا
 من انتاج مؤسسه ماكسوين ماك ميلين من خلال الحلقات تتعلم طريقه التخاطب الصحيحه بالانجليزيه مع شرح للحوار باللغه العربيه. * الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]   * باسورد* *  الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]*

----------


## narosse27

*شغل و لا اروع 
تسلم الايادى 
يا أستاذ محمد*

----------


## EZEL

بارك الله فيك أخي محمد , كل ما تقدمه يكون مميز , يعطيك الف عافية

----------


## max_11

دمت بخير و دام تميزك و ابداعك 
تقبل ردي المتواضع وتحياتي

----------


## chahim

thank you

----------

